# Overstimulation on clomid?



## Sassy77

I'm on my first cycle of Clomid - 25mg on CD3-CD7. 

My RE didn't give me much info on what would happen.. Can anyone tell me what CD I can expect to ovulate? Also, are there any physical symptoms of overstimulation?

Any advice would be appreciated! Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## nevernormal

Typically if you are going to O from the clomid, you will ovulate 5-10 days after the last pill. Some say up to 12 days, and my ovulation on clomid has been as late as 12 days before. After your last pill, try to get some baby dancing in with the husband every other day or so until you've confirmed ovulation (speaking of, do you chart your temps or use opks?) either by charting or with a blood test on CD21.

Honestly I don't know what symptoms of hyperstimulation would be hun. The reason your doc started you on a low dose though is to avoid that problem. If the low dose doesn't work, your doctor will double it and go from there.


----------



## rdy4number2

Overstimulation happens AFTER ovulation. Symptoms are fever, diarrhea, nausea, bloating, weight gain, etc. Google it and you will find a lot on it.


----------



## rdy4number2

25mg is a very low dose. I took 100mg a day, but I guess OHSS can happen at any time.


----------



## No Doubt

I was overstimmed at 50mg, but I was Oing before clomid, so that could have played a part. The biggest symptom I had was the extremely uncomfortable bloating. The first month it happened to me I got really scared and told the hubby I may need to go to the hospital...like the ER, but I just suffered through it. I looked like I was 6months preggo and my stomach was really hard. If you google it you will find some things that help. I found to try taking a hot bath and to drink a lot of water, like in between 10-12 glasses a day. The bath didn't help me much so the next cycle I started drinking gallons of water about a week before O and kept going until the overstim symptoms stopped. They painful bloating is supposed to be from the follies bursting and releasing fluid and sometimes blood into the stomach (not your actual stomach) area around your organs. So drinking all the water is supposed to help expel those extra fluids. I know it sounds weird, but it defiinately helped me. I still had the symptoms, but I would definately say that the first month on a 1-10 of pain I was a 10 and the next month with the water I was around a 5/6.


----------



## Sassy77

Thanks for the info, ladies! I had my Day 10 scan.. follicles are 1.5, and 1.4 and 0.8 in the other ovary. I'm using OPKs.. all neg so far. So hard to know when to BD.. we cannot do this daily.. every other day is easier, but, I'm paranoid we'll miss ovulation!


----------



## nevernormal

You can just do it every other day until a positive OPK, then I think it's 3 days in a row. Look up the SMEP method. I've never done it so I'm not 100% sure on that.

Even if you don't do it on the day of ovulation, having done it prior will ensure there are some swimmers up there waiting for Miss Eggy to pop.

Also... not to be a downer or anything, but try not to stress out about this first clomid cycle, or put all yoru hopes on it. I thought my first clomid cycle would be THE answer and I'd get my BFP. I was so crushed when it didn't happen. It's good to have some PMA, but being realistic is good too =)


----------



## Sassy77

Thanks for the advice.. you are totally right. The clinic handed me requisitions for HCG tests, and "what to do if you are pregnant" handouts.. so I blame them for making me feel so optimistic!




nevernormal said:


> You can just do it every other day until a positive OPK, then I think it's 3 days in a row. Look up the SMEP method. I've never done it so I'm not 100% sure on that.
> 
> Even if you don't do it on the day of ovulation, having done it prior will ensure there are some swimmers up there waiting for Miss Eggy to pop.
> 
> Also... not to be a downer or anything, but try not to stress out about this first clomid cycle, or put all yoru hopes on it. I thought my first clomid cycle would be THE answer and I'd get my BFP. I was so crushed when it didn't happen. It's good to have some PMA, but being realistic is good too =)


----------



## Maurie

I dont know the symptoms of hyperstimulation however I have been on Clomid for 3 cycles I will share my symptoms.

hot flashes- didnt start until 100mg.
crazy emotion 

That was about it.
I O'd on my own but my follicles needed help maturing which was why I was put on clomid. Cycle 2 I conceived but lost the baby at 5w6d. I O'd on CD 16 that cycle which was 11 days past last pill. On 100mg I O'd on CD 17 which was 12days past last pill.

Hope that was helpful!


----------



## aintlifegrand

I've had serious hot flashes! gross!


----------



## Sassy77

Maurie said:


> I dont know the symptoms of hyperstimulation however I have been on Clomid for 3 cycles I will share my symptoms.
> 
> hot flashes- didnt start until 100mg.
> crazy emotion
> 
> That was about it.
> I O'd on my own but my follicles needed help maturing which was why I was put on clomid. Cycle 2 I conceived but lost the baby at 5w6d. I O'd on CD 16 that cycle which was 11 days past last pill. On 100mg I O'd on CD 17 which was 12days past last pill.
> 
> Hope that was helpful!

THANK YOU - that was very helpful. Can you tell me how big a follicle gets before ovulation? I see conflicting info all over the web!


----------



## Maurie

Sassy77 said:


> Maurie said:
> 
> 
> I dont know the symptoms of hyperstimulation however I have been on Clomid for 3 cycles I will share my symptoms.
> 
> hot flashes- didnt start until 100mg.
> crazy emotion
> 
> That was about it.
> I O'd on my own but my follicles needed help maturing which was why I was put on clomid. Cycle 2 I conceived but lost the baby at 5w6d. I O'd on CD 16 that cycle which was 11 days past last pill. On 100mg I O'd on CD 17 which was 12days past last pill.
> 
> Hope that was helpful!
> 
> THANK YOU - that was very helpful. Can you tell me how big a follicle gets before ovulation? I see conflicting info all over the web!Click to expand...

Honestly I am not sure how to answer that. . . 
Some docs measure in mm and some in cm. My doc measures in cm and I believe she said she likes to see them at 1.8cm. But I am not 100% When I had my midcycle scan my follies and uterine lining went from not ready and very immature to a (1) mature follicle and uterine lining that is thick enough in a matter of 48 hours. 


Also I did talk to her today about overstimulation. She said the pain is intense, there is severe bloating and lots of lower back pain. She also told me it usually happens on the second and beyond cycles from residual follicles being stimulated. But she said "You will know" So I wouldn't worry about it too much.

I O'd naturally, I am up to 100mg of clomid and no sign of overstimulation. 

How is it going?


----------



## nevernormal

I've actually had more hot flashes on 50 mg than I did on 100 mg. Weird, I know. But they got worse with each subsequent cycle. 

My very first clomid cycle was 100 mg and I had NO symptoms.
2nd & 3rd were 100 mg and I had hot flashes. I realized after cycle 2 that I need to take it at night to "time" the hot flashes so I could actually sleep. 
Took a break for about 5 months. 
Had a 50 mg cycle, hot flashes & ovulation 12dp last pill.
Another 50 mg cycle, hot flashes & no ovulation.

I have no clue about follie size as I've never had a scan.


----------



## mojo86

I overstimulated on 50mg days 3-7 on my second cycle. Didnt realise what was happening at first it was major cramps and pain in lower back like period pains but worse I didnt know whether I wanted to sit, stand, lie down, move. It was awful. I was bloated like hell, nauseous and had terrible diarrhoea (sorry TMI) You will definitely know something is wrong if it happens to you and my fingers are crossed it doesnt!! I have since done two cycles at 25mg and no further problems. Baby dust xx


----------



## Sassy77

mojo86 said:


> I overstimulated on 50mg days 3-7 on my second cycle. Didnt realise what was happening at first it was major cramps and pain in lower back like period pains but worse I didnt know whether I wanted to sit, stand, lie down, move. It was awful. I was bloated like hell, nauseous and had terrible diarrhoea (sorry TMI) You will definitely know something is wrong if it happens to you and my fingers are crossed it doesnt!! I have since done two cycles at 25mg and no further problems. Baby dust xx


Good luck at your appointment this week mojo!


----------



## Sassy77

Maurie said:


> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maurie said:
> 
> 
> I dont know the symptoms of hyperstimulation however I have been on Clomid for 3 cycles I will share my symptoms.
> 
> hot flashes- didnt start until 100mg.
> crazy emotion
> 
> That was about it.
> I O'd on my own but my follicles needed help maturing which was why I was put on clomid. Cycle 2 I conceived but lost the baby at 5w6d. I O'd on CD 16 that cycle which was 11 days past last pill. On 100mg I O'd on CD 17 which was 12days past last pill.
> 
> Hope that was helpful!
> 
> THANK YOU - that was very helpful. Can you tell me how big a follicle gets before ovulation? I see conflicting info all over the web!Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly I am not sure how to answer that. . .
> Some docs measure in mm and some in cm. My doc measures in cm and I believe she said she likes to see them at 1.8cm. But I am not 100% When I had my midcycle scan my follies and uterine lining went from not ready and very immature to a (1) mature follicle and uterine lining that is thick enough in a matter of 48 hours.
> 
> 
> Also I did talk to her today about overstimulation. She said the pain is intense, there is severe bloating and lots of lower back pain. She also told me it usually happens on the second and beyond cycles from residual follicles being stimulated. But she said "You will know" So I wouldn't worry about it too much.
> 
> I O'd naturally, I am up to 100mg of clomid and no sign of overstimulation.
> 
> How is it going?Click to expand...


Here's where I am this cycle:
Day 10: Right: 1.5cm, Left: 1.4cm, 0.8cm, Endo:0.5
Day 14 (today): Right 2.4cm "hazy", Left: 1.2cm collapsed, Endo 0.7

They said that according to today's blood work I am ovulating soon, so I don't need a trigger shot. I wonder whether the 1.2cm collapsed follicle ovulated, or just died? I have not gotten a +OPK yet, but, I didn't do one today since I had the blood work.


----------

